# Gonzalo (gvergara ) y sus 1000+ !!!



## Calamitintin

Bravo au Chilien le plus posteur du forum Français Seulement 
Et bonnes courses 
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gonzalo, tu es un vrai Speedy González, et si ça se trouve tu ne manges que du Gorgonzola !   
Merci pour toutes tes pertinentes questions dans le forum FS.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bon postiversaire Gonzalo !
Et surtout n'aie jamais peur de continuer à poster 
Un abrazo
Ploup'


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations Gonzalo. Comme on te l'a déjà dit, ta maîtrise du français est vraiment très bonne.


----------



## Crescent

Je ne suis pas trop sûre s'il faut féliciter en français ou espagnol ou.. quoi? 

Mais de toute façon, muchas félicitations querido Gonzalo!!!! Esperamos que tu vas alcanzar muchos plus posts!!!!    ;p Jejejejejejej! 

Lo siento, perdóname! Aquí está lo que quería decir yo en francés normal:

Félicitations, cher Gonzalo!! Nous espérons que vous atteindrez beaucoup plus de posts!!  
(Et, quant à moi-même, j'espère vous voir plus sur les forums! Car je ne crois pas qu'on se connaisse...   )


----------



## geve

En cette occasion festive, je vais me fendre d'un temps rare, pour me réjouir : *Gonzalo, tu postas sans relâche, jusqu'à ce que tu accédasses au millier !* Ah ça, on peut pas dire que t'es pas une feignasse. 
Féloches et à bientôt donc, pour de nouvelles aventures à tous les temps, par tous les temps.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Un homme qui dit ça:


gvergara said:


> Les réponses sur le froum _Français seulement_ sont presque toujours excellentes. Gonzalo


ne peut pas être totalement mauvais  (m'enfin?! le "presque" me chagrine un peu )

Bravo, Gonzalo, on attend les mille prochains ! ​


----------



## ampurdan

¡Muchas felicidades, Gonzalo!


----------



## gvergara

Merci, mes ami(e)s. Je savais pas qu'il y avait des forums de cette sorte..... ça m'a vraiment étonné. De toute façon, j'essaierai de vous envoyer un message privé pour me remercier un petit plus personellement. Il est bizarre de savoir qu'il y a des gens qui t'apprécient sans même te connaître. Encore une fois merci, et on se recontrera sur le forum plus tôt que tard.

Gonzalo


----------



## Crescent

gvergara said:


> Drôle de chose qu'il y ait des gens qui t'apprécient sans même te connaître. Encore une fois merci, et on se recontrera sur le forum plus tôt que tard.
> 
> Gonzalo



Sans doute une de ces personnes serait moi, n'est-ce pas, monsieur Gonzalo?  Et bien, que vous sachiez, que je ne voulais pas vous gêner avec ma felicitation, mais tout simplement.. j'ai vu le fil et je voulais vous encourager, en espérant qu'un jour peut-être qu'on deviendra amis!


----------



## gvergara

Crescent said:


> Sans doute une de ces personnes serait moi, n'est-ce pas, monsieur Gonzalo?  Et bien, que vous sachiez, que je ne voulais pas vous gêner avec ma felicitation, mais tout simplement.. j'ai vu le fil et je voulais vous encourager, en espérant qu'un jour peut-être qu'on deviendra amis!


 Je crois que j'ai pas fait le bon choix de mots ...... Évidemment, vos paroles ne m'ont pas gêné, tout au contraire.......... Mais je viens de corriger ma faute..... Moi aussi, j'espère qu'on deviendra amis, malgré mes faux choix  . À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Gonzalo:

También quiero felicitarte por tus mil.
(Si te dan mucho la lata, siempre puedes venir a visitarnos en el ES-FR, juste pour faire des jalouses )

Gracias por tu presencia y tu simpatía.
Un beso,
Martine


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Gonzalo!!, no nos cruzamos mucho, pero he leído varios de tus mensajes....Entonces, ¡por otros 1000!


----------



## gvergara

Cintia&Martine said:


> Hola Gonzalo:
> 
> También quiero felicitarte por tus mil.
> (Si te dan mucho la lata, siempre puedes venir a visitarnos en el ES-FR, juste pour faire des jalouses )
> 
> Gracias por tu presencia y tu simpatía.
> Un beso,
> Martine


 


Rayines said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones Gonzalo!!, no nos cruzamos mucho, pero he leído varios de tus mensajes....Entonces, ¡por otros 1000!


Merci bien, Cintia&Martine, merci de tes (ou vos?, à vrai dire, je sais pas si je suis en train d'écrire à une ou deux personnes  ) paroles; c'est bon qu'on t'envoie des bisous juste pour poser des questions sur ce forum. Comme je veux continuer à en recevoir, je continuerai aussi à poster, jusqu'à atteindre les 10.000. Au revoir
Muchas gracias, Rayines. Tienes razón, no nos encontramos mucho, será por esta cordillera que no nos deja vernos. Cuando alcance los próximos mil, ya sé a quién dedicárselos.......... Saludos, y hasta muy pronto

Gonzalo


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Vielen Dank für Deine Fragen im Deutschforum.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES GONZALO.
Es un placer leerte, nos vemos poco pero es bueno contar contigo.

Gracias por todo!!! 
 Un Abrazo
Rosa


----------

